# Saudi and Bahrain Business Visas



## CaelanT (May 11, 2017)

I am travelling back and forth to Dammam monthly to support a manufacturing site we have there. I have a multi-entry visa and am currently on my first visit having arrived by air. I was thinking about staying in Bahrain after obtaining a multi-entry visa there in future when travelling to Dammam and commuting back and forth daily. My question is two fold as follows:

1. Is it allowable for me to commute on a business visa between Saudi and Bahrain.

2. If this is allowable, can I fly in and out of Bahrain or must I always arrive in Saudi first? (As I understood it only my first visit to Saudi Arabia had to be by air?).

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------

